# Looking to buy my first gun



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi well I'm a 23 year old college student looking to get into handguns. I have been browsing for a while and still can't make up my mind. This will be my first handgun to buy but not to shoot. I also haven't shot a gun in quite a few years.
I want this gun to be a home self defense and possibly in the car occasionally. After a while I will take a CHL course. I have been thinking about getting a 9mm or .380. I want to spend about $400 but no more than $450. Locally I have seen the S&W sigma series for $299, and Walther PK380 for $379. When I held them I liked the feel of the PK380 better. 
If you could recommend anything around my price range, or which caliber to go with that would be great. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

These are a few more available:
Taurus PT111 millennium-pro for $370
Taurus 709 for $396
Taurus PT24/7 ProCompact for $396


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

If you don't plan on shooting or practicing much then a striker-fired weapon would be the least complicated to operate IMO. There are many to choose from ...Glock, SW M&P, Springfield XD and several others. With that said, ANY handgun requires familiarity and some amount of practice. A firearms safety class would be a good idea.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Between the two calibers -- go with a 9mm. The ammo is cheaper, more powerful, and easier to find. More choices in handguns as well.

There are some good choices in 9mm's under $450. The S&W Sigma has a rather stiff trigger, but they do work quite well, and are fully accurate and reliable enough for defense use. I think you can get the Ruger SR9 in your range - certainly their older P-series can be had in your price range. The Stoeger Cougar will also be worth checking out too.

You could also get used Glocks and the like within your price range, if you have a dealer near you that can do the transfer. Look at the Summit Gunbrokers web site for a good selection of this kind of thing.

I think the Taurus semi-auto's make good range guns, but they do not have the reputation for reliability that so many other makes have. Because of this, I would not recommend one for defense use, especially when you can get a Sigma for less money.


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up getting the S&W Sigma 9mm SW9VE. I was looking around Academy and it was $299 and came with a second magazine. And they also had a rebate to either get $50 or 2 magazines for it. I think it will be good as first handgun and then after a while I'll probably get something nicer or another caliber.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it.
Good shooting. 
:smt1099


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Good choice, its a decent gun that has one of the best grips in the gun world...if there is one thing they nailed with that gun its the ergonomics of the grip...I had one and found it needed a good firm grip and a 500 round break in period...had a few jams at first but after shooting it a bit if ran flawless....shoots just about any amo I put in it...keep it clean and break it in and you will have a nice gun..and get the two mags, forget the 50 bucks, theres no way you will find two of them in a shop for 50 bucks...every gun should have at least 4 mags, I have 5 for mine...


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I always liked the looks of the SW9VE, never have fired one. Give us a range report when you can, Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

I plan to go to the range during this coming week or on the weekend. I want to get used to the mechanics of the gun before I go to the range. I also need to pick up a cleaning kit for it, and a range bag. If you have any recommendations for a kit or anything throw it in here, give me an idea of what to look for when I go to the store.


----------



## USMC Combat VET (Feb 13, 2010)

*Cleaing...*

I like the "Break Free CLP" that comes in the aresol spray can I have found that after large ammounts of firing if you field strip the weapon place it on a towel and then just simply coat every thing with it, let it sit over night then use your bore brush and some patches on the barrel and a tooth brush on every thing else then wipe it all down dry again it will only take about ten minutes and your weapon will be "Inspection Ready" with not a trace of residue any where. Works Great. Have fun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Make sure to take it down and clean it before you take it to the range. It's best to takew a weapon down and clean it before it's maiden voyage. Some weapons have funky stuff in them from shipping/storage. Also makes sure no burs,or other goodies etc were left behind


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking around I saw some recommendations for snap caps. Do you just load them in your magazine and practice shooting? And also does Academy or Gander sell them?


----------

